
Why the nerve agent that poisoned the ex-Russian spy is so mysterious - SonicSoul
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/14/17120696/russian-novichok-skripal-nerve-agent-chemical-weapon-poisoning-england
======
throwaway84742
What’s rarely mentioned in the news: Porton Down
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porton_Down](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porton_Down)),
UKs own chemical weapons lab is located near Salisbury as well.

